# 2017 Tempmas hats for your avatar!



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi tempers! Tempmas is just around the corner. Stop in here to get your avatar adorned with the Tempmas hat!
Just post in this thread if you would like a tempmas hat and someone here (me or anyone else with photoshop skills) will place a tempmas hat on your avatar for the season. Or if you are so inclined, you may use the hat I provide attached to this post. OR if you are really creative and want to show your individuality, you can make and apply your own hat!
I decided to start a bit earlier this year since it always seems like we get our tempmas hats and then its January before we know it.

_If your hat makes your avatar too big (>50kb)  consider setting up a free Gravatar account and hosting your avatars there. _

Mod Staff hats!:


Spoiler: Staff avatars



            


Mag Staff hats!
If you dont have an avatar or would rather remain relatively anon as possible you can feel free to use these:
  

Lol my post from last year was way funnier. But I was using a Dell Inspiron 230 with some free hack software. I have photoshop this year but its way funnier if you potato edit your stuff.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 13, 2017)

give hat pls


----------



## RaptorDMG (Nov 13, 2017)

Can you make me a tempmas hat


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

B-Blue said:


> give hat pls


hat givn 



RaptorDMG said:


> Can you make me a tempmas hat


Sure you know what, I will make 3 generic "male", "female", and "?" for those who do not have a specified avatar. Give me a few minutes and check the OP. I will add them there.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 13, 2017)

Gosh dang it Bortz. I tried to festive mine up anyway lol


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Gosh dang it Bortz. I tried to festive mine up anyway lol


I love it


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 13, 2017)

Hat please. TIA!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just skipping thanksgiving i see? That's it I've had enough "insert rant about moderators.jpeg" I'm leaving the temp.

J.k gonna get started in a lil bit


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> Hat please. TIA!





BlackWizzard17 said:


> Just skipping thanksgiving i see? That's it I've had enough "insert rant about moderators.jpeg" I'm leaving the temp.
> 
> J.k gonna get started in a lil bit


What would you rather I placed a cooked Turkey on your avatar's heads?


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 13, 2017)

@BORTZ 
Any hats will do as long as it's celebrating the holiday seasons. I can blast a turkey while wearing a hat.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2017)

HMU hunni <З


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 13, 2017)

holyshit the year is going fast
i will get another pic to use with a hat :3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

hmm
Megimin already wears a hat...
when I get home from school ill get her a tempmas hat to wear


----------



## migles (Nov 13, 2017)

ho, wasn't in 2016 that i had a vinsclose picture full of theese hats? such good times
i might put a mei with the christmass skin


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 13, 2017)

Oohhh, can I haz tempmas hat please? :3


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> HMU hunni <З


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2017)

Fucking sweet~
Cheers <З


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Eix said:


> hmm
> Megimin already wears a hat...
> when I get home from school ill get her a tempmas hat to wear


 That's silly just wear two hats



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Oohhh, can I haz tempmas hat please? :3


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Nov 13, 2017)

Shall I have it as well?

Sent from my 1DS with B9S using Discord Nitro


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr.Faq2015 said:


> Shall I have it as well?
> 
> Sent from my 1DS with B9S using Discord Nitro


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2017)

I guess this works
I just need help getting it down to 50 kb so the site will except the picture as my profile pic *sigh*


----------



## Bu2d85 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hat please and thanks!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I guess this works
> I just need help getting it down to 50 kb so the site will except the picture as my profile pic *sigh*
> View attachment 105808


Use Gravatar. You can host your avatar elsehwhere and get around the 50kb limit. 



Bu2d85 said:


> Hat please and thanks!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 13, 2017)

Shall we see how far we can go? ;O;


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Nov 13, 2017)

My Avatar


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> Shall we see how far we can go? ;O;






RaptorDMG said:


> Can you make me a tempmas hat


Check the OP, I made hats for you and your kind


----------



## jDSX (Nov 13, 2017)

Can I get a hat please?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Can I get a hat please?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> Hat please. TIA!





BlackWizzard17 said:


> Just skipping thanksgiving i see? That's it I've had enough "insert rant about moderators.jpeg" I'm leaving the temp.
> 
> J.k gonna get started in a lil bit


I messed you two's up, here have these!


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Nov 13, 2017)

Can I haz some???


----------



## Stephano (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you!
Charlie would have loved it.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> Can I haz some???


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 13, 2017)

There I got me a hat as well.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105824



Thank you! <3


----------



## Issac (Nov 13, 2017)

Sankyuu Bortzman!


----------



## jDSX (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105820



"Your avatar's file size is too large. Please upload an avatar no bigger than 50 KB."


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

jDSX said:


> "Your avatar's file size is too large. Please upload an avatar no bigger than 50 KB."


Use Gravatar to host your image elsewhere.


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 13, 2017)

@BORTZ
Thanks! 

'Tis the season to be jolly
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## SANIC (Nov 13, 2017)

May I have a hat pretty please Mr. Spiderman


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 13, 2017)

I hate Christmas


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

SANIC said:


> May I have a hat pretty please Mr. Spiderman


----------



## Stephano (Nov 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I hate Christmas


Strong words...


----------



## SANIC (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105826


Arigatou Señor Spiderman


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 13, 2017)

_**miles edgeworth is uncomfortable**_


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2017)

the only reason I don't want to use gravitar is cause it's  what I use to bounce back to when I want to go back to my default profile picture in the end


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> the only reason I don't want to use gravitar is cause it's  what I use to bounce back to when I want to go back to my default profile picture in the end


You can upload multiple pictures to your gravatar account.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2017)

well, there we go I guess, though it feels a tad off since she already has a headpiece on, lul


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

Can I get one for Conker? kthx


----------



## YTElias (Nov 13, 2017)

I want one to please


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Voxel said:


> Can I get one for Conker? kthx





YTElias said:


> I want one to please


----------



## YTElias (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105829 View attachment 105830


thanks


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

Could someone do my avatar please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Could someone do my avatar please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105831


Thanks!


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 13, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I hate Christmas



I hate the early celebration of Christmas so this thread got the sour face expression from me. Someone on my Snapchat went Christmas shopping two days ago, for fuck's sake. It makes me like Thanksgiving more because it gets raped by Halloween and Christmas. And really, Christmas the last few years is made good for me only because of my yearly tradition of watching Santa's Slay and Die Hard, and often times other alternative Christmas movies, or even movies that have one Christmas scene (Invasion USA gets an almost yearly play as a result).


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105829 View attachment 105830


Thank you Bortz!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I messed you two's up, here have these!
> View attachment 105821 View attachment 105823


Had to tweak the pic a bit beacuse file size was too high.
(p.s im very bad at photo editing )


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

let's do this


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 13, 2017)

When I get on my pc, I will add a hat to my avatar.  Thanks brother!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I hate the early celebration of Christmas so this thread got the sour face expression from me. Someone on my Snapchat went Christmas shopping two days ago, for fuck's sake. It makes me like Thanksgiving more because it gets raped by Halloween and Christmas. And really, Christmas the last few years is made good for me only because of my yearly tradition of watching Santa's Slay and Die Hard, and often times other alternative Christmas movies, or even movies that have one Christmas scene (Invasion USA gets an almost yearly play as a result).


Ssshhhhhh




epickid37 said:


> let's do this


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 13, 2017)

bitchin'


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Ssshhhhhh
> View attachment 105835



Don't shush me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 13, 2017)

May I have a hat?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 13, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Don't shush me.


shhhhh


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> May I have a hat?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

the hat makes my avatar too big


----------



## iAqua (Nov 13, 2017)

pls give me one papi


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> the hat makes my avatar too big


Host it on Gravatar


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2017)

It's not even Thanksgiving yet. Take a chill pill lad.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

@drenal you gotta get you one of these


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

iAqua said:


> pls give me one papi


 


GhostLatte said:


> It's not even Thanksgiving yet. Take a chill pill lad.


 
Ssshhhhh


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105872
> 
> View attachment 105873
> Ssshhhhh


Thank you daddy Bortz


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Host it on Gravatar


I question if you have a logitech keyboard and just have that message bound to one of the g keys at this point


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 13, 2017)

daddy bortz pls gib koko hat pls


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105870


Thank you very much


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> daddy bortz pls gib koko hat pls


Actually I was just finishing up the whole mag staff


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2017)

is there gona be a log in the op of all the hatted profiles?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

One hat for me please.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll take one. Thinking of changing my avatar and sig next year.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

I wonder if @Costello gets an hat to?


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I'll take one. Thinking of changing my avatar and sig next year.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 13, 2017)

Is anyone else having issues with changing their avatar? I got it to work once, and now I cant click the ok button.


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 13, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with changing their avatar? I got it to work once, and now I cant click the ok button.


host it on gravatar


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 13, 2017)

I cant change it to gravitar mode if I cant click ok. also, now I have no avatar.

edit: back again...?


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 13, 2017)

This?


----------



## Seriel (Nov 13, 2017)

I probably change avatars too much but if someone makes a good tempmas one with this image then I might keep it for a while


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I probably change avatars too much but if someone makes a good tempmas one with this image then I might keep it for a while





?


----------



## Kingy (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll take one hat, please. Kinda busy right now, would've done it myself if I could; sorry.


----------



## Superbossboo (Nov 13, 2017)

I want a hat too.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @drenal you gotta get you one of these


Ok sure I'll take one. Sign me up


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 13, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'll take one hat, please. Kinda busy right now, would've done it myself if I could; sorry.





Superbossboo said:


> I want a hat too.





drenal said:


> Ok sure I'll take one. Sign me up


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 105897 View attachment 105898 View attachment 105899 View attachment 105900


Its beautiful


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 13, 2017)

do me please


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> shhhhh



Not worth my time.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 105883


Thanks for the effort and inspiration.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 13, 2017)

this year is blue again ?
I'm red


----------



## 8BitWonder (Nov 13, 2017)

Tempsgiving for life my dude


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 13, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> Tempsgiving for life my dude


tempsgiving?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Nov 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> tempsgiving?


Yeah it's just a play on Thanksgiving with "Temp" added in. Same with Tempmas really.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 13, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> Yeah it's just a play on Thanksgiving with "Temp" added in. Same with Tempmas really.


oh yea lol, another random american thing XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2017)

I suppose 5th of November has passed and there is nothing before Tempmas.


----------



## Chary (Nov 14, 2017)

Crying with laughter at Foxi's and Geeky's. 10/10. Bless your hat creation skills!


----------



## Ricken (Nov 14, 2017)

Hat me please!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 14, 2017)

Did I put my hat on right?


----------



## drenal (Nov 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Did I put my hat on right?


I think so


----------



## Magical Sheep (Nov 14, 2017)

Can I have a hat too?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

Best I could do.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

goodbye vinsclone avatar


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 14, 2017)

Wanted to join in on the fun.
Tried to fit in the hat with limited avatar space, however at least its on Rosie's head.
Edit:
Don't know what happening with the black dots in the background there. It isn't showing up in the profile page ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.
Edit 2:
Seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 14, 2017)

I am a bit curious how you would handle my avatar


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Nov 14, 2017)

do my avatar please :3 Thank you


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Hat me please!





Magical Sheep said:


> Can I have a hat too?





Mikemk said:


> I am a bit curious how you would handle my avatar





callmeHUNTER said:


> do my avatar please :3 Thank you


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the hat.


----------



## Taffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Please do! I wanna see how this looks.


then I'll try to make my own that matches


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

YoshiB said:


> Please do! I wanna see how this looks.
> 
> 
> then I'll try to make my own that matches


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 14, 2017)

Hats off to you @BORTZ. You never disappoint. I look forward to next year ;O;


----------



## thom_tl (Nov 14, 2017)

It's perfect.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 14, 2017)

Id like to see how it would go with mine.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

thom_tl said:


> It's perfect.


I played with yours just for fun


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I played with yours just for fun
> View attachment 105981 View attachment 105982 View attachment 105983
> 
> View attachment 105985


the pic is to big it says but when i get time i will try and change the size of it when i get time to google how.


----------



## thom_tl (Nov 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I played with yours just for fun
> View attachment 105981 View attachment 105982 View attachment 105983
> 
> View attachment 105985


Those are really cool!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

leerpsp said:


> the pic is to big it says but when i get time i will try and change the size of it when i get time to google how.


Upload it to Gravatar and host it from there


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 14, 2017)

leerpsp said:


> the pic is to big it says but when i get time i will try and change the size of it when i get time to google how.


But thank you for the pic i will be using it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> Upload it to Gravatar and host it from there


I'll do that now


----------



## thom_tl (Nov 14, 2017)

I changed my avatar but it's not updating is that normal?
Edit: lol it just updated


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 14, 2017)

My badass avatar is up now! thanks!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 14, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I hate Christmas


Christmas is boring when your celebration consists in booting up Project Mirai DX to watch Miku greet you.

foreveralone.png

Should get a cat or something.

/OT

Now, as a tradition, going back to a Monster themed avatar.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's really cool, please do mine!


----------



## Taffy (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! I just had an idea though that involves a large pile of snow.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> That's really cool, please do mine!





 
Sorry as this goes on I am probably going to start adding hats to lots of stuff in your avatars


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 14, 2017)

It doesn't seem to want to change my avatar.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 14, 2017)

I want to see Izanagi -No- Okami with a tempmas hat... Can someone make my wish come true?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> It doesn't seem to want to change my avatar.


It's changed for me. I see the new avatar. 



Supershadic1000000 said:


> I want to see Izanagi -No- Okami with a tempmas hat... Can someone make my wish come true?


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> It's changed for me. I see the new avatar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106018


YAY!!! Thanks for making my tempmas wish come true!


----------



## Termer (Nov 14, 2017)

My profile is taking forever to update.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2017)

Termer said:


> My profile is taking forever to update.


It looks fine for me. I know its not super fast but it works. Try clearing your cache if its not showing up for you.


----------



## Termer (Nov 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> It looks fine for me. I know its not super fast but it works. Try clearing your cache if its not showing up for you.


It must have changed right after I posted. Typical.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @BORTZ ...I'll just reuse mine from last year


----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 106016
> Sorry as this goes on I am probably going to start adding hats to lots of stuff in your avatars


Heh, perfect! Thanks a lot!


----------



## OutVolt (Nov 14, 2017)

I would like to request a Tempmas hat.


----------



## Termer (Nov 14, 2017)

OutVolt said:


> I would like to request a Tempmas hat.


Please see my designer line of Tempmas hats to spice up your holiday avatar! https://gbatemp.net/threads/get-your-classy-on-with-designer-tempmas-apparel.489353/


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you for le hatz


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ah Tempmas, that magical time of year when we all come together and praise Bortz


----------



## ladypoodle (Nov 15, 2017)

The hat is all set for this season


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 15, 2017)

OutVolt said:


> I would like to request a Tempmas hat.





More hats!


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 15, 2017)

How does Jolteon hat.


Spoiler



My first tempmas! Woo!


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Nov 16, 2017)

Can I get a hat too please?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Can I get a hat too please?


Would Elekid wear a christmas hat like this or this?


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Nov 16, 2017)

The first one with the two hats works great. Thanks!


----------



## ShroomKing (Nov 17, 2017)

can i get a hat too?


----------



## Taffy (Nov 17, 2017)

I got covered in snow. How does this look?


----------



## ShroomKing (Nov 17, 2017)

YoshiB said:


> I got covered in snow. How does this look?


looks like you'll catch a cold if you don't stop playing in the snow right now


----------



## Cenvo (Nov 19, 2017)

My avatar looks happy with the new hat, the old one was getting washed out.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)

Sinon made mine so here is it


----------



## DZekrom (Nov 19, 2017)

I wanted a hat, thanks!


----------



## Invision (Nov 20, 2017)

hat pls!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2017)

ShroomKing said:


> can i get a hat too?





Invision said:


> hat pls!


----------



## ShroomKing (Nov 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 106471 View attachment 106472


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

No hats allowed here, only halos. 


Spoiler



And I hate Christmas for too many reasons to list.


----------



## Geezerdorf (Nov 21, 2017)

Will be funny to see Demisenondorf with a hat as well. Can i have one, @BORTZ ?


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 21, 2017)

Can you even put a hat on my avatar? Well if anyone wants to give it a shot i would like one!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 22, 2017)

Hat. Now.


----------



## DKB (Nov 22, 2017)

Please.


----------



## badboi789 (Nov 22, 2017)

actually never mind i just realized my avi can't really get a hat put on it


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Hat. Now.







Hope you like it.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 22, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Hope you like it.


Its so cute and tiny!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

i think a blue hat would fit perfectly with my furry avatar
can i get one please?


----------



## Edgy_Edge (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello! I've already got the hat but I want to be so cool and mainstream, please be so kind and give it to me!


----------



## Giodude (Nov 22, 2017)

mind spotting a hat for a rock?


----------



## alex61194 (Nov 22, 2017)

want one pls


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 23, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Hope you like it.


lmao Looks like you cut the picture off a bit and made it kinda blurry. Here's the original.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2017)

sks316 said:


> lmao Looks like you cut the picture off a bit and made it kinda blurry. Here's the original.
> View attachment 106682








You are right. I was too focused on the hat, so I moved it. Looks like I didn't need to.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 23, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> You are right. I was too focused on the hat, so I moved it. Looks like I didn't need to.


lol Thanks, I probably won't be using this but it's saved so I can laugh at it later XD


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 23, 2017)

Finally got around to slappin it on! o3o Thanks brother!


----------



## kindacozi (Nov 23, 2017)

Do I get a hat?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 23, 2017)

Hat.
Make me look darker than I already am.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)

Can you add one to this pic?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Can you add one to this pic?
> View attachment 106715


Link 
Link 2
How about these?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Link
> Link 2
> How about these?


hmmm, I was thinking maybe covering  the thing on top of his head with the hat?


----------



## Giodude (Nov 23, 2017)

Could you please add a hat to this pic?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> hmmm, I was thinking maybe covering  the thing on top of his head with the hat?


I thought of that, but 
Link
Then I tried to get rid of it, altogether. 
Link 2


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2017)

Giodude said:


> Could you please add a hat to this pic?


How about this?


----------



## Giodude (Nov 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 106731


Love the slope, thanks!


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I thought of that, but
> Link
> Then I tried to get rid of it, altogether.
> Link 2


I like two, Thanks


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I like two, Thanks


Sorry, I messed up the top of that hat. I fixed it. 
Link


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 25, 2017)

Can someone please put a Christmas hat on my avatar? On the top left.


Spoiler: Warning! Avatars inside!








You can change the resolution as long as you don't make it blurry! In GIMP, under Scale Image, set Interpolation to None. I want to preserve that pixelated, drawn-by-mspaint look (even though it was drawn in GIMP).
Actually, I managed to do it! My problem was that the one I found had a white background which I had to change to Alpha, but I couldn't figure out how to without also changing the white parts of the hat to Alpha. However, using the one you provided with an Alpha already provided, I was able to do it myself!
Also, this edit dialogueis super broken, it's trying to randomly scroll down, inserting random spaces/enters. Weird =/


----------



## Geezerdorf (Nov 26, 2017)

Ah, i've come to the realization that i never put this ganondorf's image for it. Here you go! (it's kinda big, so i spoil it to not use unnecessary space)


Spoiler


----------



## Xathya (Nov 26, 2017)

hello sir bortion me and gecko would like to have hats.! so we orrder 2 for this avater!!!


----------



## Somario (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice hats!


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2017)

Never mind, I still have to update my profile picture.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 27, 2017)

Somario said:


> Nice hats!


Hey, yours looks really good, almost as if that person was actually wearing it!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 27, 2017)

NOTICE ME!!! (give me a hat please)


----------



## Somario (Nov 27, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Hey, yours looks really good, almost as if that person was actually wearing it!


Thank you!! It's because they made this kind of hat for my birthday, on 25th December of 2017 years ago.  In reality I made the hat Photoshop by myself


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 28, 2017)

NOTICE ME!!!!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 28, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> NOTICE ME!!!!


I've noticed you. Not that I care...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2017)

new collection of hats!


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> new collection of hats!
> View attachment 107099 View attachment 107100 View attachment 107101 View attachment 107102 View attachment 107103 View attachment 107104 View attachment 107105 View attachment 107106 View attachment 107107 View attachment 107108 View attachment 107109 View attachment 107110


How many of these have you done now


----------



## Geezerdorf (Nov 29, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> new collection of hats!
> View attachment 107099 View attachment 107100 View attachment 107101 View attachment 107102 View attachment 107103 View attachment 107104 View attachment 107105 View attachment 107106 View attachment 107107 View attachment 107108 View attachment 107109 View attachment 107110



Yes....YES! PERFECT! Thanks @BORTZ !


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 29, 2017)

I decided to make mine look a little more natural and realistic


----------



## Xathya (Nov 30, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> new collection of hats!
> View attachment 107099 View attachment 107100 View attachment 107101 View attachment 107102 View attachment 107103 View attachment 107104 View attachment 107105 View attachment 107106 View attachment 107107 View attachment 107108 View attachment 107109 View attachment 107110


thank sir bortions apreciate gestures 
please note that temp has limet on 50 kb though so is prety dumber to have it be 54 kb and make xathya go download all kinds of photoshops to size down ^^


----------



## Frisk (Nov 30, 2017)

I changed my hat's color slightly (^.^)


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Xathya said:


> thank sir bortions apreciate gestures
> please note that temp has limet on 50 kb though so is prety dumber to have it be 54 kb and make xathya go download all kinds of photoshops to size down ^^


Or you could use Gravatar like I have told literally everyone else.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 1, 2017)

I know she didn't ask for it but heres a hat @Lilith Valentine
sadly the image ya have in your profile pic isn't that high res, sorry :/


----------



## Geezerdorf (Dec 1, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I know she didn't ask for it but heres a hat @Lilith Valentine
> sadly the image ya have in your profile pic isn't that high res, sorry :/



You could had also checked her Member's profile. The original pic for that one is there. But don't mind me; just Saiyan.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 1, 2017)

Geezerdorf said:


> You could had also checked her Member's profile. The original pic for that one is there. But don't mind me; just Saiyan.


hmm, I must have missed it, I had poked around in her blog posts but didn't find it oddly, give me a sec

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Geezerdorf said:


> You could had also checked her Member's profile. The original pic for that one is there. But don't mind me; just Saiyan.


nope, no luck :/


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

@BORTZ, please put a hat on based Lucky Luciano



Spoiler: you know i had to do it to em


----------



## Navonod (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> @BORTZ, please put a hat on based Lucky Luciano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tan line though.


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> That tan line though.


you know the sun had to do it to 'im


----------



## Navonod (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> you know the sun had to do it to 'im


You lost me at "do it to 'im".


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> You lost me at "do it to 'im".


look up "you know i had to do it to em" and you (might) understand


----------



## Navonod (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> look up "you know i had to do it to em" and you (might) understand


I understand now. You spelt it weird.


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> I understand now. You spelt it weird.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Navonod (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Can't expect much else from a furry.


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> Can't expect much else from a furry.


wait what


----------



## Jitrid (Dec 2, 2017)

Impress me and beam one of those hats up there.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Navonod (Dec 2, 2017)

gameboy said:


>


It's a bird, it's a plan, no it's The panty raider!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

DrGreed said:


> It's a bird, it's a plan, no it's The *panty raider!*


@Lilith Valentine is that you?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 2, 2017)

Hat Please!


----------



## Brayton (Dec 2, 2017)

Cat you put a hat on my profile picture (and maybe his nose). Zoom in on the nose %500.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Not sure it would work with my avatar


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> @Lilith Valentine is that you?


...seriously hoping she doesn't become a meme...


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Dec 2, 2017)

If someone wants to, could you try giving my avatar a hat?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

Ahhh alright.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2017)

<-- Joining the gang!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> <-- Joining the gang!


I made yours last year  I worked REALLY _REALLY_ _*REALLY*_ _*HARD*_ to make yours HD with that whole "ear"cutout. 

JK I was just happy you haven't changed avatars so I didn't have to make a new one.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 4, 2017)

This please


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 4, 2017)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 107552
> This please







/s


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you for the Christm'hat !


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 4, 2017)

I still have my tempmas 2016 avatar. :')


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nevermind. I decided to take matters into my own hands and upload a JPEG of the front cover of the NA release of Christmas NIGHTS.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey super talented artists!! Can i get a hat for my avatar please?? Place it anywhere you like


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm joining in! One of my friends from Discord made this avatar, you know who you are.


----------



## Snoogins757 (Dec 12, 2017)

Simon Belmont isn't feeling festive please fix this with a festive hat


----------



## Brayton (Dec 12, 2017)

Brayton said:


> Cat you put a hat on my profile picture (and maybe his nose). Zoom in on the nose %500.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes thanks but i kinda have one already


----------



## Catsinabucket (Dec 15, 2017)

Hat me pls you beautiful people <3


----------



## [^Blark^] (Dec 15, 2017)

cool. I snagged it and put it on funky. thanks for supplying the hat img


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 18, 2017)

Jitrid said:


> Impress me and beam one of those hats up there.





pyromaniac123 said:


> Not sure it would work with my avatar





Brayton said:


> Cat you put a hat on my profile picture (and maybe his nose). Zoom in on the nose %500.





WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Hat Please!


----------



## Sliter (Dec 24, 2017)

I finally did it ... but at end don't looked that good becuase the square size? hahahah


----------

